#ubuntu-my 2011-01-11
<jengc0il> back
#ubuntu-my 2011-01-12
<mnajem> hi all
<ejat> elo .. any body home .. 
<inashdeen> salam
<inashdeen> minta tolong, ada sesiapa tau kenapa ubuntu lembap sangat nak dptkan usb modem internet coneection?
<inashdeen> anyone?
#ubuntu-my 2011-01-14
<KatieKitty> yo apogeek
<apogeek> lol
<bigbird> j #rhel
<KatieKitty> yo apogeek ApOgEE__
<KatieKitty> saw the Fxcker's vhost?
<KatieKitty> the DNS complete propagate already
<KatieKitty> hahahah
<salawank> hola
<salawank> anyone using this? http://www.drbd.org/
<bigbird> what so good about drbd?
<salawank> dunno, HA maybe? if ada penah guna nk tnya lah ok ke x
<bigbird> r u planning to deploy cluster boss?
<bigbird> if only HA , i think heartbeat is enough
<salawank> bigbird: cluster currently dlm vm je den buat.. physically belum try lg.. failover + rsync like
<salawank> bigbird:  any suggestion for heartbeat tu?
<bigbird> IMHO heartbeat configuration is pretty straight forward
<bigbird> just to HA sthe service
<bigbird> just to HA the service
<salawank> bigbird: i see.. by heartbeat u mean this one? http://www.linux-ha.org/wiki/Main_Page
<bigbird> yum install heartbeat
<salawank> bigbird: hehe.. apt-get install heartbeat
<bigbird> opss!
<bigbird> lupa2 , sorry boss
<salawank> haha no prob boss
<bigbird> its the same
<salawank> bigbird: yep.. thanks anyway.. gonna try this out
<bigbird> u welcome but heartbeat is boring boss
<bigbird> unless it come with DRBD, but imho drbd is not reliable. correct me anyone?
<bigbird> salawank 
<bigbird> kau guna esxi kan?
<salawank> bigbird:  aha
<bigbird> best tak?
<salawank> bigbird: ok la jgk, tp x sure compare to citrix xenserver tu.. pnh try?
<bigbird> citrix xenserver ok
<bigbird> memang cun
<bigbird> ada cloud
<bigbird> tp aku give full vote to vmware esx
<bigbird> [root@esx4 ~]# cat /etc/vmware-release
<bigbird> VMware ESX 4.0 (Kandinsky)
<bigbird> [root@esx4 ~]#
<salawank> bigbird: ya, esx/esxi still roxx, even now sans is using vmware based products utk training http://www.sans.org/security-training/virtualization-security-fundamentals-1412-mid
<bigbird> vcp
<bigbird> pong! 
<isolat3dsh33p> O_O
<bigbird> 0_0
<KatieKitty> yo, anyone online now?
<wisevoyager> :D salam 1Malaysia && salam 1ubuntu for all..
<wisevoyager> knp kat sini senyap jer x meriah mcm #ubuntu?
<mnajem> #ubuntu world
<mnajem> sini .my
<wisevoyager> owh.. thx mnajem
<wisevoyager> kat sini boleh tanya2 soalan mcm kt #ubuntu jga ke bro?
<mnajem> tanye je kot org jawab
<mnajem> ehe
<wisevoyager> ok..x3 :)
<wisevoyager> camne nk install pulseaudio equalizer kt u ubuntu 10.10, yg sya jumpa hanya utk 10.04  jer..
<wisevoyager> does anyone know?
#ubuntu-my 2011-01-15
<wisevoyager> :-[
<KatieKitty> ApOgEE apogeek, u there?
#ubuntu-my 2011-01-16
<wisevoyager> :) Salam 1Malaysia sumer!
#ubuntu-my 2012-01-09
<ejat> udienz : 
<ejat> are u here ? 
 * ejat pokes udienz 
<udienz> ejat, yeah
<ejat> bz ? can u help me ? 
 * udienz poke ejat back
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/797873/
<udienz> whats up?
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/797880/
<ejat> :(
 * ejat need to learn doing packaging back after 1 year left it behind
<udienz> seems like debian/rules file need to investigate
<ejat> btw .. need your advise .. 
<ejat> got 2 option
<ejat> 1) using https://github.com/samliu/Liferay-Packaging
<ejat> 2) using https://launchpad.net/~alberto-montero/+archive/liferayportal
<ejat> which one is better & easier ? 
<ejat> for me looks option 1 easier just need to replace with the updated bundle package
<ejat> rather than 2nd option need to checkout the svn from the branches
<ejat> but for option 1 .. the debian/install & debian/rules are empty
<ejat> udienz : bz ? 
<udienz> ejat, any source for debian/ tree for option 2?
 * udienz on limitted bw :D
<ejat> https://launchpad.net/~alberto-montero/+archive/liferayportal/+files/liferayportal6.0-tomcat6_6.0.2ppa2.dsc
<ejat> its in there .. :p
<udienz> hm.. they use dpkg navite version
<ejat> but the option 2 .. installing tomcat separately 
<udienz> no there is dsc file, i mean source files which in debian/ directory
<ejat> udienz : thats what hyperair comment to me .. 
<udienz> option 1 produced by dpkg-buildpackage, i think it is debian source package
<udienz> ejat, i'll download from ppa first
<ejat> yups
<ejat> udienz : u mean the option 2? 
<udienz> ejat: yes
<ejat> http://svn.liferay.com/repos/public/portal/branches/
<ejat> username : guest 
<ejat> password : password
<ejat> i need to learn build branches 6.0.6 then i can do the 6.1.x 
<ejat> u downloading the ppa source ? 
<udienz> ejat, yes. i need to read debian/ directory first
<udienz> need 2 hours to download :(
<ejat> ouch
<ejat> udienz : u at office ? home ? 
<udienz> ejat, at office
<ejat> owh .. sorry to disturb u working .. 
 * ejat another 27 min to extract the dsc from the PPA
 * ejat at client site .. the build machine at hime
<ejat> home*
<udienz> ejat, don't worry. my jobs has done in earline hours ago. i just enjoyed bored time :D
<ejat> \0/ … u can teach me .. then i buy u lunch / dinner when u come to KL :)
<ejat> belutz come a few time already … how about u ? 
<ejat> :p
<udienz> ejat, ehehe, i want to KL but my jobs prevent me to go. sometimes i find a job in Singapura, so i can hang out :D
<udienz> brb. lunch time
<udienz> coffee time :D
<ejat> okie .. 
<ejat> pokes me back when u get back :)
<udienz> ejat, we can separate debian dir from upstream source
<udienz> hm.. by changing to liferayportal6.0-tomcat6 (6.0.2~ppa2)
<udienz> mkdir debian/source ; echo '3.0 (quilt)' > debian/source/format ; dch 'Switch to dpkg-source 3.0 (quilt) format'
<udienz> and see what happen
<fairuz_> hi guys
<ejat> udienz : owh okie 
<ejat> u mean remove fron the upstream source ? 
<ejat> im checkout the the 6.0.6 branch .. 
<ejat> still in progress … 
<ejat> fairuz_ : hi 
<ejat> udienz : ping !
 * ejat pokes udienz 
<udienz> ejat: pong
<udienz> sorry for delay
<ejat> its ok 
<udienz> my boss called me
<ejat> can i use the debian file back into the latest source ? 
<ejat> its ok 
<ejat> dch -i 
<ejat> change maintainer 
<ejat> and change the format
 * ejat pokes adlan 
<adlan> yo ejat 
<ejat> apa bikini
<udienz> ejat, yes you can
<udienz> dch -i will increased version
<ejat> yeah .. still checkout the code from branch
<ejat> should i create the .orig.tar.gz ?
<ejat> btw … y my gpg-agent doesnt run ? 
<ejat> my gpg not on public .. i think i already upload the key
<udienz> ejat, yeah. you must create orig.tar.gz
<udienz> ejat, for spnsorsee, gpg keys doesn't needed yet
<susah_sebut> sunyi je. kena langgar garuda ke? :p
#ubuntu-my 2012-01-13
<ejat> uelo anybody home ... 
 * ejat pang mypapit
 * ejat pokes adlan
#ubuntu-my 2013-01-07
<rosman> as salam dan selamat petang
<rosman> ingin bertanyakan mengenai ubuntu os
<rosman> sesiapa blh bantu?
<rosman> hello and afrtenoon
<rosman> seek info about ubuntu os, anybody could help?
<Romance> o00o0o0
<fairuz> oo0oo
<Romance> hiiiiiii99ii fairuz
<fairuz> helo Romance
<Romance> sehat fairuz?/?
<fairuz> boleh la
<Romance> apa projek terkini
<fairuz> takde projek pun ni, tgh mencari2 kerja kosong keke
<Romance> ler keja dulu benti ke
<fairuz> xde la, site nak tutup
<Romance> keje construction site ke
<fairuz> eh tak hehe
<fairuz> system analyst
#ubuntu-my 2013-01-11
<jipang_menjerit> ping pong
<fairuz> pong
<ratbox> !seen susahsebut
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<EggDrops> susahsebut (~susahsebu@118.100.150.216) terakhir saya lihat dia keluar IRC dari #ubuntu-my 43 hari, 8 jam, 27 menit yang lalu dengan pesanan : (Quit: Leaving).
<ratbox> !seen betrayer
<EggDrops> Ada 2 orang yang sesuai nih (sorted): AccessDenied Betrayer. AccessDenied (MauiNSons@unaffiliated/betrayer) terakhir saya lihat dia keluar dari #ubuntu-my 86 hari, 3 jam, 42 menit yang lalu Pesan : "{}".
<ratbox> !seen chanserv
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<EggDrops> ChanServ (ChanServ@services.) terakhir saya lihat dia keluar dari #shah 5 hari, 1 hour, 20 menit yang lalu Pesan : "{}".
<ratbox> oo
#ubuntu-my 2014-01-11
<cr0nz3r0> aaaaaaa
<cr0nz3r0> ping excalibr
#ubuntu-my 2015-01-05
<darknite> salam
<sweemeng_office> g'day
<darknite> swee
<sweemeng_office> yeah man
<darknite> my ubuntu having a problem
<sweemeng_office> you are buntu with your ubuntu
<sweemeng_office> what are you buntu about on your ubuntu?
<darknite> ??
<sweemeng_office> what is wrong with your installation
<darknite> i've upgrade my ubuntu to 14.10..and it turn blue screen
<sweemeng_office> linux don't bluescreen it just core dump
<sweemeng_office> darknite, here is a few thing I will do
<darknite> i installed at vwmare on my laptop
<sweemeng_office> then it si a vmware problem
<sweemeng_office> os in VM rarely crash the host
<sweemeng_office> the vmware driver might though 
<sweemeng_office> good luck. i am not a windows expert
<darknite> really..
<darknite> i'm using mac os x 
<sweemeng_office> ok
<sweemeng_office> worst
<sweemeng_office> i never use OS X before
<sweemeng_office> but the same idea applies
<darknite> i see
<sweemeng_office> even on linux host, a guest OS rarely if ever crash the host
<darknite> but then..when i try to run my dummy server at my vmware..it works quite okay
<sweemeng_office> when it crash, it can be driver issue on the host, because the vm software install driver or kernel issue
<darknite> okay..will it applies to other linux as well?
<sweemeng_office> yeah, i am sure about linux because, i know for sure that vmware and virtualbox install driver to get hardware accelleration
<darknite> i will try to update my vmware driver
<sweemeng_office> unless you are on KVM, which is linux only and comes with the kernel. Which don't apply to you
<sweemeng_office> alrighty
<darknite> i will update it later
<sweemeng_office> g'day hyperair I always mistook you with another guy that I know that study in singapore. A prominent node guy lol
<darknite> so how is ur teaching going?
<hyperair> heh i see
<hyperair> soares?
<sweemeng_office> yeah
<sweemeng_office> same school right?
<hyperair> :)
<sweemeng_office> darknite, teach what?
<hyperair> nope
<hyperair> he studied in NUS
<sweemeng_office> arrr 
<hyperair> he's graduated now
 * hyperair studied in NTU
<darknite> teach student at sabah
<sweemeng_office> i know, gone to nitruous.io lucky guy
<sweemeng_office> darknite, i never step foot there man.....
<sweemeng_office> you must mistook me with another sweemeng >.<
<darknite> sweemeng_office...perhaps
<sweemeng_office> darknite, need to back to work
<sweemeng_office> procrastinate for too long
<darknite> sure..me too
#ubuntu-my 2015-01-06
<darknite> salam
<darknite> hello
<darknite> salam 
<darknite> hallo
<sweemeng_office> it is working
<darknite> not yet
#ubuntu-my 2015-01-07
<darknite> hello
<fairuz> hello darknite
<darknite> i want to go lunch first
<fairuz> no one stopped you
<darknite> fairuz...any event for ubuntu ?
#ubuntu-my 2015-01-08
<darknite> hello
<fairuz> hello
<darknite> how are you 
<fairuz> good
<darknite> wiki ubuntu masih x update erk
<fairuz> tak tau ler
<darknite> portal masyarakat tuh ape erk
<kInOzAwA> ooo ada org menaippp
#ubuntu-my 2016-01-11
<kripx> Hello human, Can anyone suggest me a nice stickynote app for gnome desktop?
#ubuntu-my 2016-01-14
<mypapit> hmmm
<mypapit> hii everybody
<mypapit> hi ejat
#ubuntu-my 2016-01-15
<najmi> mypapit: 
#ubuntu-my 2018-01-09
 * ejat pokes mypapit
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syAdX44pokE
#ubuntu-my 2018-01-10
<UbuntuMY> <Rexx38> https://www.engadget.com/2018/01/09/this-is-what-a-50-qubit-quantum-computer-looks-like/?sr_source=Twitter
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> saya ada netbook lama atom. sesuai ke install ubuntu atau patut guna lubuntu
<UbuntuMY> <Pokpisofian> @faizulzone, Guna xubuntu atau yg dah siap custom. Voyager 16.04
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> @Pokpisofian, xubuntu lagi ringan eh, jadi macam aplikasi2 yang guna kat ubuntu kira boleh guna jgk la kan kat xubuntu?
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Boleh
<UbuntuMY> <Pokpisofian> Xubuntu atau lubuntu... cubalah... pilih mana yg berkenan di hati.  Sy juga guna intek atom ram 2gb.  Bolehlah guna utk surfing internet
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @faizulzone, Lubuntu kalau suka klasik.. Xubuntu kalau suka eyecatching ui tapi makan ram sikit..
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> Saya dual boot win 7 + xubuntu.. Only boot to win 7 bila amat perlu..
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> Sebab xubuntu rasa ringan laju padu 🙆‍♂
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> Baik. Terima kasih bos. Nanti nk try install dulu
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @applemacisee, kvm sudehh
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @jipangmenjerit, Nope, need to dual boot..
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> y?
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/software/meltdown-and-spectre-patches-bricking-ubuntu-16-04-computers/
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> 😳
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> The following security upgrades are available:  Package                        Version              USN  —---------------------------------------------------------------—  firefox                        57.0.4+build1-0ubunt USN-3516-1  libpoppler58                   0.41.0-0ubuntu1.6    USN-3517-1  linux-image-generic            4.4.0.108.113        USN-3522-1  linux-image-generic            4.4.0.109.114        USN-3522-3  poppler-uti
<UbuntuMY>                0.41.0-0ubuntu1.6    USN-3517-1
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> USN-3522-1 fixed a vulnerability in the Linux kernel to address  Meltdown (CVE-2017-5754). Unfortunately, that update introduced  a regression where a few systems failed to boot successfully. This  update fixes the problem.  We apologize for the inconvenience.
<UbuntuMY> * myfenris patching all the server jap .. brb ..
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> DONE :) using Landscape
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> 👍
#ubuntu-my 2018-01-11
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> @najmiep, Xbleh gelakkan 17.10 lg 😂
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @zulfadli_sk, Sorry boh 🙇‍♂
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> 😃
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @najmiep, dah edit takleh boot instead bricking   Article title updated because we used the term "bricking" incorrectly. Bleeping Computer regrets the error.
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> brick ni kaput terus
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> tu yg aku pelik heading dia isu tak boleh load kernel panggil brick
<UbuntuMY> <lomotech> nak seperate panic tu.
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Nak sensation cerita
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> Sang m   Xa    !q
#ubuntu-my 2018-01-12
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Assalammualaikum mcm mne ye nk enable copy progress dialog Ubuntu 17.10? X keluar ape ni. Search online cm x membantu pun
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Ke ade bugs lg?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> 17.10 default dah gnome 3.26 kan?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Copy dialog ade kt atas nautilus
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, Atas belah kanan sebelah search button
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> @myfenris, X kelua. Sy pernah nmpk yg mcm kat solus os. Tp yg ni mmg xde kula ape
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> @Piye926, Xde
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, yg tengah copy tu bkn ke?
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Tu gmbr internet
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> @Piye926, Betul tp tu internet punye
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Internet punya??
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Gmbr tu ambik online
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Tp kat PC sendiri x jd
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> Woah.. Gnome da rename Trash ke Wastebasket?
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Tak. Nk buat ape?
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @zulfadli_sk, Ikut bahasa ni. Wastebasket kalau tak silap bila guna english UK
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> Kat Gmail pun macam tu
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> masih lagi Trash
<UbuntuMY> <dengmobilenetwork> Gnome nyee bug
<UbuntuMY> <dengmobilenetwork> Bab print tak da
<UbuntuMY> <dengmobilenetwork> Print tak dapat delete
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> aah betul la takbleh delete
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> tapi kat terminal taip "cancel-a" dia akan padam
<UbuntuMY> <dengmobilenetwork> Wow
<UbuntuMY> <dengmobilenetwork> Tq
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1742736  problem ni relate jgk ke dgn copy x keluar dialog?
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1742736 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "ubuntu software not showing progress bar in dock" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Fwd from Kubuntu: RT @Canonical: Meltdown and Spectre Status Update https://t.co/DXbyXzndo3
#ubuntu-my 2018-01-14
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> Salam, saya install xubuntu alongside dgn partition ntfs. xubuntu dah siap mount partition tu, tapi semua icon ada logo kunci. ada yg tahu cara nak buang logo kunci tu?
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> Boot as read only maybe tak properly shutdown windows
